

Young Millionaire: Inside the Mind of Yahoo's Teen Sensation Nick D'Aloisio - tryary
http://www.tryary.com/news/1130/young-millionaire-inside-the-mi

======
goshx
Have you guys seen this kid talk?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw1q9_SAKLM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw1q9_SAKLM)

I was really impressed the first time I watched his interview. If you were on
a phone call with him I bet you wouldn't believe how old he really is.

